# Terminology



## ditchpig041 (22 Sep 2012)

What I am telling you is, that should you get selected, it will be drilled into you that you are a "peace officer as defined within sect 2(g)(i) of the criminal code of Canada....

Its on your first week test.... and its in your WO inspection... and your Dep Commanders inspection..... and no matter what you feel, the National Defense Act is more important as it defines MP as a service person that can arrest or detain without warrant... blah blah blah......

But seriously, in most provinces you are not recognized under their police acts.... however, the CCC designates you as a peace officer under that definition.  That is part of the reason on some bases you can issue provincial tickets, and othhers, only Government Property Traffic Reg tickets.....  some you can issue Administrative Driving Probhibitions, and some, outside agencies have to come and issue them.


----------



## ditchpig041 (22 Sep 2012)

And yes, MP do in fact conduct CCC arrests and whatnot....


----------



## garb811 (22 Sep 2012)

ditchpig041 said:
			
		

> And yes, MP do in fact conduct CCC arrests and whatnot....


Since we are being pedantic, what is this "CCC" you keep referring to?  Would that be Canadian Corps of Commissionaires, the Canadian Commercial Corporation, maybe even the Canadian Cardiovascular Congress?  Or...maybe, just maybe, the Criminal Code of Canada?  If it is the later, for the life of me, I can't find that anywhere on the Department of Justice website as being an Act of Parliament, I am able to find the _Criminal Code_ though, where we are indeed appointed as Peace Officers.  Kind of like referring to MP as "Police Officers", some times terms are used, even when it is technically incorrect, yet everyone understands what is being said in an informal discussion.

I suggest that if we wish to pursue this line of discussion, we move to the MP Forum though, not really the right place for it in Recruiting, so I'm going to flag it for a split by a DS if you're wondering what happened...


----------



## MeatheadMick (22 Sep 2012)

I was actually typing out this response as Garb811 entered his...

Just as I'm sure you are all aware *grin* the proper short form of the Criminal Code of Canada is CC. Example:  S. 253 (1)(b) CC, or impaired operation over 80mg/100ml.

If we're still talking legal terms with the CCC short form, that covers Canadian Criminal Cases and pertains to case law.

Small peanuts, but peanuts none the less.

And as Garb811 pointed out, we do seem to be heading a little off the 'recruiting' side of things, and quite off the track of MPAC.


----------



## ditchpig041 (22 Sep 2012)

Sorry... this CCC stuff is what we here have to put on our crown briefs to get them approved by the local court...


For example

FAILURE TO COMPLY WITH CONDITIONS OF UNDERTAKING GIVEN TO A PEACE OFFICER SEC 145(5.1) OF THE CCC  

That is the only format local crown will take them in......


On a side note, have a GREAT day in the branch!


----------

